# D700 problem!! Urgent HELP needed!!



## Insp Gadget (Aug 28, 2010)

My wife and I are shooting a wedding today and it seems the D700 took today to act up. 2 problems have surfaced.

1. The camera (occasionally) will not focus and release the shutter. If we shut it off or switch lenses it works again. 

2. The flash will fire the modelling flash by itself. Also, the flash will not fire by itself occasionally. 

Both the lenses and flashes work fine on our D300, so it appears that the D700 is acting up.

I have tried the 2 green button reset, but the problems remain. 

Has anyone seen this happen and can anyone suggest a way to work around this for the wedding?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

The work around is to use the backup camera.

Do you switch lenses without turning the camera off?


----------



## Insp Gadget (Aug 28, 2010)

KmH said:


> The work around is to use the backup camera.
> 
> Do you switch lenses without turning the camera off?



We are using a D90 as a backup, however the D90 doesn't produce as good a result as the full frame D700 which is why we are trying to get it working properly.

Yes, I change my lenses all the time without turning off the power. Does this affect anything?


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

Insp Gadget said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The work around is to use the backup camera.
> ...


Yes, it can fry your electronics from capacitive discharge, which is why _*all*_ Nikon users manuals say to turn the power off before you change a lens.

Page 37 in the D700 users manual.


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 28, 2010)

It can, since the pins to the lens are active(powered) while the camera is on. If done too slow, this could cause unwanted shorts, which could potentially damage the camera. Page 37 of the manual clearly says to turn it off while exchanging lenses.

You could also try to fresh the firmware. Maybe yours is corrupted somehow.


----------



## Tony Sale (May 20, 2011)

Hi Insp Gadget - I am having exactly the same problem as you had with the shutter jamming. I never swap lenses with the camera swithced on so it can't be that. Did you find a solution to your problem? Tony


----------



## Propsguy (May 20, 2011)

I know I;m late in responding to this thread... I hope you got through the wedding alright, but I had a similar problem with my D700 and it turned out that my battery was fried... I'm not sure if there was a dead cell in the battery and it wasn't providing the necessary voltage,  but I suspect that was the case.... regardless, when I swapped in a new battery, did a factory reset and all returned to normal.


----------



## Killbad (Oct 10, 2011)

First off&#8230; I suggest finding a new line of work. You have no idea what you are doing. Anyone who shows up to a gig with a D90 should be shot. Second, RTFM.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 10, 2011)

Killbad said:
			
		

> First off&hellip; I suggest finding a new line of work. You have no idea what you are doing. Anyone who shows up to a gig with a D90 should be shot. Second, RTFM.



Dude this thread is from 2010.


----------



## dots (Oct 10, 2011)

Killbad said:


> Anyone who shows up to a gig with a D90 should be shot.


 ..with a Sony Mavica. At dawn. Four times. To floppy disk.


----------



## KmH (Oct 10, 2011)

Killbad said:


> First off&#8230; I suggest finding a new line of work. You have no idea what you are doing. Anyone who shows up to a gig with a D90 should be shot. Second, RTFM.


Then I must have done something wrong in 2009 when I had profit/income of $46,000 from images I made using a D90.


----------



## RoeAnne (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my D700.  It's an intermittent problem.  as I'm shooting the shutter release button goes "dead."  sometimes it won't focus either.  I turn off the camera when changing lenses.  Does anyone have an explanation or solution for this problem?


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2012)

The solution is to get the camera repaired.


----------



## ann (Jan 16, 2012)

RoeAnne said:


> I'm having the same problem with my D700.  It's an intermittent problem.  as I'm shooting the shutter release button goes "dead."  sometimes it won't focus either.  I turn off the camera when changing lenses.  Does anyone have an explanation or solution for this problem?



Are you using a third party battery? Or, have your battery checked for the voltage level.

Do you also get an error message?

Along with Keith, take it in to a dealer and have it checked out.


----------

